# Crawfish?



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I am interested in getting started crawfishing. I'm very new to it so forgive me for all my questions. Where is the best place to go around here? What all do I need to know to start out? Are there any special techniques I need to know? I'm sure I have more questions, just need to think of them. Thanks, Reese.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

What is a crawfish?


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

I have caught crawfish in the hopes i can use them for bait using a little bacon on a string, and pull them out of a hole. 
Find a ditch that holds water year round. Look for small holes. 

I have also caught them at night in the lake in Kansas (IM in FL now), by lifting rocks and shining a flashlight in their eyes. they dont run, just use your thumb and index finger to press them into the dirt a little. Then pop them into your bucket. If you are going to eat them then fill your sink with water, and put a LOT of salt into it. Then place the crawfish into the water. The saltwater makes them throw up all the grit and stuff, then you can cook them a few hours later.


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Go west young man! Like all the way to Lousiana!


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

here ya go


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

eggs over easy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOrz2IT0FJ8
> 
> here ya go


Wow thats a lot of work for so little mud bugs.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

There are several useful ways to catch crawfish. You can catch them by hand/ dip net, with a trap, "fishing" with a string and bait, or by digging them up. I grew up catching them by hand in the creeks and rivers around here. During the day you can most often find them under sumberged or partially submerged logs and rocks. At night they are just out walking around in the water searching for food or sometimes perched up on top of a rock or log just checking out the view. You can usually find a lot at night with a light and as soon as the water comes back down that's what I'll be doing. Traps do pretty well and the best bait for them is usually a dead fish. They'll pick it clean fairly quick so you need to check your traps often. Other good baits are any type of meat, guts, or canned cat food. I usually use liver of I don't have any legal to use fish. With the string technique you just tie bait to the end of the string (usually Ham, Bacon, or chicken). If you've ever done this method for crabs it's pretty much the same thing. The only thing to note is that they will usually release their grip once they are pulled out of the water, so it would be helpful to have a dip net handy. Another useful method is to dig up the mud bugs from their burrows. If you find a burrow you just stick a couple fingers in it and pull up the dirt between them and the open air above. You do this until you are able to reach down to the muddy water at the bottom of the burrow. That's where the crawdad will be.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Local crawfish burrows


----------

